# I am about to lost my first cashier job



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I applied for this seasonal sale associate job at a local Dollar Tree a few weeks ago and got the job almost right away because they're really busy during the holiday season. Even though the job description said that cashier is just part of my duties, but it turned out it's 99% of my duties. I was disappointed at first because I was looking forward to work at other tasks as well(especially those don't require much talking).

On my first day, the manager had me standing beside him watching how things work at the register for the first 20 minutes. Then I was on my own. It was actually easier than I thought. I got the hang of it after an hour. My anxiety decreased overtime and I even found myself enjoy doing it because it kept me busy. I like doing the job but I'm terrified of the moment when they count my till at the end of my shift.

I've worked four days. In the first two days, my shortage was under a dollar which was nothing. However, on the third day I wound up a shortage of $18 dollars and my supervisor had to write me up. I had no ideas what happened (if I did, I probably would have prevented it). It could be I have given more money than I should have to customers or my colleague made a mistake when he made change for me during the middle of the day.

Today, I was being extra careful and doing the transaction a bit slower than I used to. I felt I had done everything right, but I wound up shortage of $4 dollar. I got write up again. I was warned if I have shortage/overage more than $3 again, I'm out of the job. My manager was being nice and all, but I sensed that he was pissed off. I wish they could just take the money out of my salary, but that's not how it works there.


I think my third write up is doomed to happen sooner or later no matter how careful I am. I really wish I can make it through this year. I like the job quite a bit because it's challenging but not too challenging. I also like my colleagues and the people in the neighborhood who are very nice. I'm very afraid that I won't be able to become a cashier again because other employers are going to find out why I left. My next day is going to be very stressful. :|


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

You have to think about what you might've done wrong and fix that. The next time you work the register be very careful not to make a mistake. If you do make a mistake and you're written up, then you can always look for another job.

Research how to use the register online (YouTube, google, etc.). Hopefully you'll learn something that will reduce the number mistakes.

I don't think other employers will figure how that you were fired (unless it's very a small community).


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

So I survived today. The drawer was only a few pennies over (because some customers didn't take the change). But I was told I'm on a probation period that I can't be over/under $1 for 30 days..... not a fair system for starters.


----------



## Tarantula152 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Seems like it's a system setting you up to fail all the time.

Just stay there and get whatever money you can and look elsewhere in the meantime.*


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

The $18 shortage could mean you gave back a twenty instead of $2 as part of the change. Be careful that you key in correctly what the customer gives you, too. That's your real lifeline. If you key in $20 instead of $2, that's also an $18 shortage.

Don't let the guests rush you, especially with large bills. There are scammers, etc. out there. They will try to distract you, etc. I think you'll be okay.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for your tips! I made it through another day...


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

oku said:


> Thanks for your tips! I made it through another day...


That's great!


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

oku said:


> So I survived today. The drawer was only a few pennies over (because some customers didn't take the change). But I was told I'm on a probation period that I can't be over/under $1 for $30 days..... not a fair system for starters.


That's insane. It's perfectly reasonable that employees will mess up from time to time and if they're that sensitive about a ****ing dollar then you should probably find other work.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

At a former restaurant in a previous time, the shortage threshold was measured as a percentage versus a fixed amount. So if you had a busier shift (Friday night), you could be short more money than on a lighter shift (Tuesday afternoon). That seemed to work even though it could be taken advantage of.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I made it through the entire week!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i didn't know they actually count it at end of each day, thanks for the informative thread


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

oku said:


> So I survived today. The drawer was only a few pennies over (because some customers didn't take the change). But I was told I'm on a probation period that I can't be over/under $1 for 30 days..... not a fair system for starters.


Wow dayum.. i was thinking of applying to dollar general ... man... o.o

so how did you end up short all those times?? o.0


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

oku said:


> I made it through the entire week!


Wow lucky, ^^ I think your just getting better, it just takes time


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I made it through the entire seasonal shift without getting trouble. Today was my last day and I was indeed getting better as days go by. My till had never gone over or under more than $1 since I got the warning. My anxiety barely pops up over the last two weeks. 

It was a great learning experience. I am grateful that all my co-workers were very kind and helpful.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on making it through! I'm nervous on finding a job and not screwing it up lol.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I read u made it, it seems that you hacked it by now. Very proud of you. Hopw this last, because u said u liked to be there, and that'a good thing. But that manager or the rules seem to be very stupid.

Good job !


----------



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

oku said:


> I made it through the entire seasonal shift without getting trouble. Today was my last day and I was indeed getting better as days go by. My till had never gone over or under more than $1 since I got the warning. My anxiety barely pops up over the last two weeks.
> 
> It was a great learning experience. I am grateful that all my co-workers were very kind and helpful.


That's awesome! Kudos to you


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

Where I volunteer and I'm on the tills, if people don't want their change back, there's a little box where you put the spare change so the till is counted properly.

Edit: congrats on making it to the end of your seasonal shift


----------

